# 22-250 detachable 10rds mag



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Are not available, I have an hs precision detachable mag but its only a 4 rds. I would love to be able to get a 10 rds or even a 7rds mag, hiking a lot in the desert it would be perfect instead of carrying extra ammo in my pocket. I emailed hs precision and in the last email it seems that if there is enough demand for it they may make one. It would be nice if they receive a bunch of e-mails asking them to make one. Here is their response: Well being a varmint hunter myself, I personally have never seen the need for more than 4 rounds at any one given time, and not saying that it would not be nice to have on occasion because it would be, I think what the design feature is that it's a Well being a varmint hunter myself, I personally have never seen the need for more than 4 rounds at any one given time, and not saying that it would not be nice to have on occasion because it would be, I think what the design feature is that it's a bolt gun, and not an AR platform not to say that having the capacity to have more rounds available wouldn't be great, but to the fact that 95% of the customer base, it does not really matter how many rounds it has, it's more that they have the capabilities of repeatability period. Like I had said before, in a single stack design of magazine system that we have it is a little more difficult to produce and to make function in the best manner possible. I will note in our recommendations of products a 10 round 22-250 or similar type magazine system, and possibly in the future we may get enough hits on this item to develop this system in the future. Thank you so much for your inquiry and it has been a pleasure talking with you on this matter.. Don Sartorius Sales/Technical Support H-S Precision, Inc. (p)605-341-3006 ext: 27 (f) 605-342-8964 [email protected] www.hsprecision.com Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good idea! A 10 and 20rd. would be sweet...what kind of rifle?


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

A remington 700 sps varmint

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I just noticed on my first post some double.....I cannot clean it up from my phone. Can an admin do that please ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a good idea, did I get rid of enough.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Yes a good idea, did I get rid of enough. Thank you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remingtons site says the 700sps varmint has a hinged floor plate...is this wrong ? Also many states require that magazine capacity be kept to 5 rounds so you cut the number of possible buyers down.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Remingtons site says the 700sps varmint has a hinged floor plate...is this wrong ? Also many states require that magazine capacity be kept to 5 rounds so you cut the number of possible buyers down. 
Correct, it comes with the hinge , but I replaced it with a detachable magazine.
Fir some games you are limited to 5rd (depending of the state) here for yote (considered as varmint), there is no such restriction. Also what if somebody just want only to do bench shooting? And for many other calibers a 10rds is available, so why not for 22-250?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For bench shooting i guess they figure you're not in that much of a hurry. As for other calibers I can see a .308 and .223 and other military type rounds as they are readily available(usually an AR mag that has some minor alterations) from other guns. Which magazine are you using ?


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

For bench shooting i guess they figure you're not in that much of a hurry. As for other calibers I can see a .308 and .223 and other military type rounds as they are readily available(usually an AR mag that has some minor alterations) from other guns. Which magazine are you using ? 
The hs precision magazine, my stock is also an hs precision, that's why I went with their detachable magazine
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

